# Where to buy Aquamax 400 near Dayton?



## Bait Thrower (Jun 5, 2011)

Where's the best place to buy Aquamax 400 Fish Feed near Dayton?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I called by local feed store that handles Purina and have them order in in for me.

The place I work with near Columbus gets deliveries once a week from Purina.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, most feed stores can get it if they dont have it. I get my Purina Game Fish Chow ( 32% protein and has 3 different sizes of pellets) at the Kellers feed store in Brookville, ( $21 per 50lb bag) also Brubakers in Farmersville carries it i think. What part of town are you in? 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Go to http://www.fishchow.com/ click on the dealer locator tab and punch in your zip. Call around for prices as they seem to vary a lot.


----------

